# Salt/rust Damage To A Used Car



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Looking at buying a used 2003 Montana minivan for the wife. EXCELLENT shape. I know it came from Rhode Island. Appears to have been a business van. 
Years ago, there was always concern about salt damage and/or rust from cars from "up north" due to all the snow and the salt that was used. 
With today's quality of auto building I just don't see the need for concern on new models. 
What ya'll think?
Yea, I know some of you may have noticed, we're in the middle of a car trading binge:
Mom's Durango for Tahoe for ME!








My Jeep Wrangler for mom a minivan.








She likes this one by the way, metallic blue sport version, quad seats so kids don't fight. rear stereo/air for kids. EVEN HAS AN AIR COMPRESSOR in the rear hatch! 
I don't see any unusual rust or damage. But I do see a lil rust on some of the metal undercarriage. It's an 03.
Mark
.JEEP Wrangler FOR SALE!!!







PM me if interested.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would see if they will let you take it to your machanic and have him look it over

Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Right. I plan on it. I guess since I live where we don't have a lot of salt on roads, it just seems crazy to me. the thought that THAT much damage could be incurred from salt on the roads up north in the winter to rust out something barely 3 years old. I mean, there would be a LOT of rusty cars runnin round up there if that was so. But..then again, that's ME thinking.








Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We live in Michigan, where salt is used extensively for ice/snow on roads. From personal experience (our own cars and trucks) and from simply seeing all the other vehicles on the road, I can tell you that today's vehicles are amazingly better than what was made 20+ years ago. Salt damage to car bodies does not occur anymore, for all practical purposes.

I would say that if you are looking at a 2003 Montana that has seen sometimes salty roads, you will not find any problems. I currently am driving a 1996 Ford Taurus with over 130K miles and I bet you couldn't tell it from a Tennessee car. And there has been NO body/paint repair of any kind.

Bill


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

More likely the van has been near the sea. Lots more corrosive.

Surface rust is one thing, a weakening of the frame is another. But it normally takes years of rusting to cause seriuos problems. I'd make sure I got it at a reduced price, as your resale will be lower.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> More likely the van has been near the sea. Lots more corrosive.
> [snapback]83153[/snapback]​


So then it follows that vehicles from Florida, Texas, California, Carolinas, etc are all salt-damaged and should be worth less money because those states have ocean coastlines? Or only vehicles within 20 miles of the sea? How far?

Practically forever, cars from places like Los Angeles have been known to last a LONG time. When I was to Daytona Beach two years ago, for instance, I did not see any cars falling apart. But if a person believes cars by the ocean could be salt-damaged, then I guess you don't want to buy them. As for that Montana, get it looked at if you have those concerns.

Bill


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

I would not worry to much. Here in north jersey some towns dump salt like water. Had a 93 toyota and in the last five years of owning it I think I wash it once, owned it till last may. Got the normal boby rot behind the driver side but that was it. Like others said the cars are made better now and in some places the salt they used ten years ago has been replaced because of the damage it did to the roads, the trees along them and the runn off into lakes. Some towns are adding some kind of liquid to the mix so they use less salt.

I think the biggest damage salt does to a car is if the spredder is coming the other way and has the thing going full bore.


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

campntn said:


> Looking at buying a used 2003 Montana minivan for the wife. EXCELLENT shape. I know it came from Rhode Island. Appears to have been a business van.
> Years ago, there was always concern about salt damage and/or rust from cars from "up north" due to all the snow and the salt that was used.
> With today's quality of auto building I just don't see the need for concern on new models.
> What ya'll think?
> ...


 Hey Mark,

I wouldn't worry too much about salt damage, I live in RI and I have to say that I have not had a vehicle rust out. I feel that with all the newer tech and more plastic in the autos we don't see the rust we use to see. I would be more worried about a car from down south with all the flooding they have seen lately. 
Just my opinion,
Darryl


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

In the late 80s, US car manufacturers started galvanizing the inside surfaces on the body panels. This has increased the longevity of US autos tremendously. Inspect the frame for "scaling" and take a close look at the body panels where the come together. A quick visual inspection is all you need. Bring the car home and get under it with a drop light and look closely. You should do this with any "used" car purchase. Chances are, it's still in GREAT shape.

Sidewinder


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campntn,

I would advise looking the car over with a fine tooth comb (a recommendation when buying any used - or new for that matter - vehicle!), and if you don't see significant rust, you will probably be fine.

Any rust yo do find, should be addressed at your first opportunity though. Also, I would check to make sure a 'undercoat' has not been sprayed on top of the any major rust, just to cover it up. You never know what people will try, when unloading a problem vehicle.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

cookie9933 said:



> shake1969 said:
> 
> 
> > More likely the van has been near the sea.Â Lots more corrosive.
> ...


Yep, they are all salt damaged and aren't worth anything.

Wow, that's a big jump, Bill. Not what I was saying at all.

Actually, I was thinking more about the ones running around on the beach. But what do I know? No coast guard here in Oklahoma.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Do some checking on the Montana, for a few years the GM vans were horrible in the crash tests as I recall. I don't remember all the details but it was bad enough that we scratched them totally off our list when we were shopping. Consumer Reports or others should have the details still. I wish I did recall the exact years, but just a heads up. As for rust and all, I'd agree with others not as big of an issue as it once was. But an inspection can usually find the damage.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Do some checking on the Montana, for a few years the GM vans were horrible in the crash tests as I recall.
> [snapback]83215[/snapback]​


http://www.automotive.com/2003/12/pontiac/...fety/index.html

Looks good to me. so what does all that mean???


----------

